# Missing members



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

Wasn't there someone called Quazy or something like that? Think they were admin. Used to always see them here.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 23, 2007)

.


----------



## superrob (Oct 23, 2007)

Dead people tells no tales. 
Lol just remembered me of that word speech xD


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Costello, But the 3 admin logged in just yesterday. I think they are regularly here. they never post on DS scene and only Gba scene?
> 
> really? well that's good news
> 
> ...


----------



## dice (Oct 23, 2007)

off the top of my head, blue(99- I think or issit djblue??), dragonlord and neocat


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I miss tama_mog... even though he still shows up, he never posts, and he used to be so great at helping people out. He basically did a "goodbye" topic, kinda like Ace did, and quit. I miss tshu too.. I mean, he did so many goodbye topics that I stopped taking it seriously, but he was one of the staples of this site for me, and I miss his sense of humor.

I think a lot of people who aren't active any more, left because the site was turning away from what it was when they joined. I'm glad most of them still check in from time to time. Maybe we'll hit what they consider an upswing and they'll get active again. I know lagman and Orc were MIA for a while, but they came back.

The member tag is awesome btw!


----------



## Jax (Oct 23, 2007)

Sylar got them all...

You know, cause they were "special"...


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2007)

Dragonlord is around, not as much as he used to be but I've seen him in one or two of the more technical topics recently. Kyoji was gone for a while but we found him, Opium's been quiet but was probably just busy so think he's been here all along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TPi? For where there is a Tshu there was usually a TPi.
and Raf hasn't moaned at me about alcohol in a while (teh_raf3)
deCODED? Qith? Though Qith was always the quiet and mysterious type...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited for member tag-based goodness (and one I can't find, maybe I got the name wrong?)


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 23, 2007)

KotaInka2
mole_incarnate
Ace Gunman


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mouse_UK
Angelical_1


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 23, 2007)

X-Gamer


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 23, 2007)

fischju I think he got banned or something?


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 23, 2007)

AntiVVoltz... j/k
I miss Mortenga.


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> fischju I think he got banned or something?








There he is!


----------



## Issac (Oct 23, 2007)

From time to time, i actually miss:
Puck The Joker
Luse
Ruth

though they were... special... i kinda miss their snappy comments and stuff...

also..

I havn't seen phuzzz in a while either...


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> From time to time, i actually miss:
> Puck The Joker
> Luse



I miss Luse too. He was the hadrian of its time.


----------



## Mars (Oct 27, 2007)

Ace Gunman's back


----------



## ryohki (Oct 27, 2007)

I miss tshu and tpi


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 27, 2007)

I am not trying to come across as rude or anything, but this is a question I have always wanted to know. How do you know when someone has actually died on the internet? (Not saying any of those guys are dead)


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Costello (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I am not trying to come across as rude or anything, but this is a question I have always wanted to know. How do you know when someone has actually died on the internet? (Not saying any of those guys are dead)


I wish I knew. We haven't received any sign of life from Hunter for over a year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know his real name, but I don't know where to look if maybe he's in jail or even dead or something...


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not trying to come across as rude or anything, but this is a question I have always wanted to know. How do you know when someone has actually died on the internet? (Not saying any of those guys are dead)
> ...



Do you know where about in Australia he was from? He was last on in February, and you said that you were good friends and I think he would tell you if he was dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## xflash (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I think he would tell you if he was dying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by coming back from the dead as a ghost?(how do you do that anyway?)

but isn't there some people register or something of austarlia that you could check(we have that in norway)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 27, 2007)

Lagman died.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> From time to time, i actually miss:
> Puck The Joker
> Luse
> Ruth
> ...




there not missing there banned lol


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just like I was banned................


----------



## Shinji (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Just like I was bananaed................







Personally, I miss that Shinji guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, where did Qrayzie go


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Ace Gunman's back



I'm back, yeah. "I keep tryin' to get out, but they keep pull'n me back in!"


----------



## xflash (Oct 27, 2007)

you're addicted man


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

You know, I might start actively pursuing leads to get these missing people back. The lot of'em were staples of GBAtemp.


----------



## test84 (Oct 28, 2007)

someday i'll be gone and no one will ever notice ... even myself


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).
> 
> The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
> - the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
> ...




Ace Gunman is here , I've seen him posting..


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey you have my name Fox


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait now I'm confused.

Ace Gunman:
Member --> Moderator --> something happened --> member --> moderator?      Huh?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Wait now I'm confused.
> 
> Ace Gunman:
> Member --> Moderator --> something happened --> member --> moderator?Â Â Â Huh?


Trust me...nobody cares about what happened to him.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait now I'm confused.
> ...



Oh Hiratai, I don't know how I should take that you crazy character, you.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

So what happened?  Enlightenment!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> ...


Badabing!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> So what happened?Â Enlightenment!



I went off to find myself. I wasn't happy in my life, so I went off to live a bit more. And when I found myself, figured out what made me happy... well, I came back here to the best damn forum on the interweb.


----------



## JPH (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So what happened?  Enlightenment!
> ...



Quoted for awesomeness.

And I've not seen [M]artin around in a while...saw him on IRC a couple days, but that's it.
I miss that fella, he's one cool dude. 
He said something about college a while ago


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

That Hunter guy was on today. You could try PM'ing him Costello. If he ever got on again he'd see it for sure.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

It would be really tight if kivan, omero, alexander, or hunter would just post something every once in a while just so we would know that they're alive, I bet they're cool


----------



## nileyg (Nov 25, 2007)

itech


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> itech


:'(


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

i really wanted to just come and type his name, 
really wanted to make a topic about missing him
and i really was sure no one rememberd him here, but u do.

iTech, i miss u.
hope to get what u want with ur lyrics.


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> That Hunter guy was on today. You could try PM'ing him Costello. If he ever got on again he'd see it for sure.



He was on the IRC channel, chatting there


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 25, 2007)

who is itech?


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

he was the man.
before the man became the man.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

itech was this guy who wrote these super-long stories that kinda made no sense but were fucking awesome. He had one where his Windows was being a bitch about activation because it was pirated, and some guy went to Redmond and shot some guys with depleted uranium shells. And his sister was retarded. And his mom was a whore. He was cool, but he's gone.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> From time to time, i actually miss:
> Puck The Joker
> Luse
> Ruth
> ...


Especially luse and ruth.
what happened to them?
also decoded who then became skd if i am right.


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > From time to time, i actually miss:
> ...


without going into detail luse and ruth ended up getting banned.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Phuzzz has been active recently...

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup, Hunter is back and that's fantastic news


----------



## Shinji (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Yup, Hunter is back and that's fantastic news


And why isnt this news on front page?!  Maybe now the Tech group will have someone in it again?  Yay!

Off topic: can i be in the "Members." group Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I havn't seen phuzzz in a while either...


Yeah, where is that guy?  I never see him around.


.... wait.

I may not be postin' a lot, but I'm always around.  ALWAYS WATCHING.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, Hunter is back and that's fantastic news
> ...



Yeah, what's the difference between 'members' and 'members.' ?


----------



## lagman (Dec 21, 2007)

*ORC*
























*Bowser128*





















*Switchy*

They've been gone just for like a month or so but...     I'm watching Lost in Translation..so, yeah...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Am I gone yet?


----------



## science (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember HugeCock


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 21, 2007)

i haven't seen jimmyj in a while


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(science @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> I remember HugeCock



Ha-ha! Oh my gosh, that's right! I remember I was so offended at first! Now the only guy whose avatar offends me is the one with the anime picture of the dude getting soapy with two underage chicks. I still can't believe that passes forum rules.


----------



## test84 (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember a guy with avatar and sig of Katamari Damacy, he's gone too.


----------



## Switchy (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> *ORC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm back!

I was gone because my cat broke my internets.
And my provider didn't send us another modem for about a month or so.
So yes, I have a LOT to catch up to!


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 25, 2007)

I really miss Tempest Stormwind.  Back when I was a newbie he was a really stand up guy.  It doesn't seem like he posts anymore (though I've only been posting semi-regularly again for a few months now).


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah, Bowser128. He still lurks around, he just doesn't post anything any more. He never did post much, mind you. 

And he still comes to visit GBATMW every now and then (he was a regular there, too), but never posts anything there, either. I guess he's outgrown us. He's ashamed of us now.   :'( 



Haven't seen OrR around in quite a while. But his Lost in Blue DS surfaces every month or so to remind us of him


----------



## lagman (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Haven't seen OrR around in quite a while. But his Lost in Blue DS surfaces every month or so to remind us of himÂ



I do thought about OrR, but he posted on the Lost in Blue 3 thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , that's why he didn't get a milk carton image.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2007)

*checks* 

 

He posts every now and then, it appears... Last post: eight days ago. Seems he's not missing after all. 


EDIT: And I misinterpret this thread's title _every single time_.


----------



## Legend (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> I really miss Tempest Stormwind.Â Back when I was a newbie he was a really stand up guy.Â It doesn't seem like he posts anymore (though I've only been posting semi-regularly again for a few months now).



Amen.
I really miss that guy, too. He was pretty awesome - I remember, back a few years ago, I decided that I didn't want to hang around these forums anymore, so I made one of those infamous "I'm Leaving" topics. Tempest PM'ed me and gave me his email so that I could keep in touch.
He was actually a really, really good guy. The last time I spoke with him, I believe he was still in school.. But that was years ago.

Wherever he is, I hope he's well.


----------



## Taras (Dec 26, 2007)

Agree about iTech, that crazy fool made me LOLz.


----------



## test84 (Dec 27, 2007)

the only reason i come to this topic is to see any news about iTech.

I doubt he ever played anything.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think that test84 is the new iTech.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 27, 2007)

I really didn't like iTech. What he wrote was full of sad and offending things >_>


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Amen.
> I really miss that guy, too. He was pretty awesome - I remember, back a few years ago, I decided that I didn't want to hang around these forums anymore, so I made one of those infamous "I'm Leaving" topics. Tempest PM'ed me and gave me his email so that I could keep in touch.
> He was actually a really, really good guy. The last time I spoke with him, I believe he was still in school.. But that was years ago.
> 
> Wherever he is, I hope he's well.



Damn Legend, I feel like we're old men here


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 8, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> QUOTE(veho @ Dec 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen OrR around in quite a while. But his Lost in Blue DS surfaces every month or so to remind us of him
> ...


How ironic..... I miss lagman..... =(


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 8, 2008)

This reminds me of a guy that I used to play CS:S with a few years ago. He suddenly dissapeared, and after a few month I decided he either broke his computer, or died. Then like 2 years later he suddenly appeared out of nowhere. It was pretty cool.



Also... Bowser128 stopped posting on GBATmw on his 1336th post XO


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 9, 2008)

Lagman's not here anymore, and where did chuckstudios go?  Lol, that's all I remember.


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2008)

chuckstud was a nice fellow, I wonder where he's gone. He used to be on IRC a lot.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 11, 2008)

Lawl, chuck is a stud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, it was good to have someone who made software, like he was in with LMP, to give us news right away.  Like BrianTokyo, haven't seen him for a while either.  Used to come on regularly and talk/ask/fix stuff in his TokyoTrim thread, but now I dun see him no more.


----------



## fischju (Mar 11, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> chuckstud was a nice fellow, I wonder where he's gone. He used to be on IRC a lot.




I need to find him, blackcats is about to institute a new policy and he is going to get banned if he doesn't increase his ratio.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 11, 2008)

Plus, haven't seen 4saken on.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Dragonsend (Mar 12, 2008)

I post here from time to time. I go missing alot. The new forum looks awesome. I can name a few people. Anti-War who used to post alot years ago and there was another member seemed his name was Shadow or something.


----------



## chuckstudios (Mar 14, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Lagman's not here anymore, and where did chuckstudios go?  Lol, that's all I remember.



SURPRISE!


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm missing.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 16, 2008)

I also miss test84...  : (


----------



## JPH (Mar 16, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I also miss test84...  : (



Whatchu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## BrianTokyo (Apr 1, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Lawl, chuck is a stud.    But seriously, it was good to have someone who made software, like he was in with LMP, to give us news right away.  Like BrianTokyo, haven't seen him for a while either.  Used to come on regularly and talk/ask/fix stuff in his TokyoTrim thread, but now I dun see him no more.



I'm still around


----------



## The Teej (Apr 1, 2008)

GBA doctor
Qrayzie
Tempest Stormwind
pikachucrackpipe
Demonstar
KiVan
Kyoji
Garp
Protoman

These people are all AFT, they need to be found!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 1, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> GBA doctor
> Qrayzie
> Tempest Stormwind
> pikachucrackpipe
> ...


Qrayzie is still about, lurking.


----------



## silverspoon (Apr 1, 2008)

.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 1, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> GBA doctor
> Qrayzie
> Tempest Stormwind
> pikachucrackpipe
> ...









 Hi all guys. I do lurk alot but i cant fix myself to post here or to be active like old times, when i was a global admin. I dont login so much these times...


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 2, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> GBA doctor
> Qrayzie
> Tempest Stormwind
> pikachucrackpipe
> ...



KiVan comes on sometimes.  But he doesn't post.  Or at least I haven't seen him do so.


----------



## dice (Apr 3, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you missed the one he did today (or yesterday in my timezone)


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just remembered someone, VBKIRBY, or something similar to that. She had a sprite avatar of a girl with red hair, and she posted sprite comics as one of her early posts.
Also, jacobreaper, or w/e his name is now seemed to have stopped posting regularly.


----------



## JPH (Apr 3, 2008)

silverspoon said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3



AceGunman said he should be back Thursday! (today!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Orc left...that sucks.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> silverspoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did Orc leave?  Please don't say it was because of the April Fool's joke...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw ORC online the other day.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2008)

Orc didn't actually leave and has in fact been lurking and occasionally posting.


----------



## lagman (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven´t read anything posted by Takeshi in a long time


----------



## Spikey (Apr 9, 2008)

I think lagman left agai- OH! There he is! Hi lagman! *waves*


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> silverspoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orc never left, it was just a joke.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, remisser is AWOL


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder what happened to Sgadzookie. I miss him. he wasn't annoying at all.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 4, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to Sgadzookie. I miss him. he wasn't annoying at all.


He ate radioactive bacon and mutated into a bonemonkey.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

Bob Evil hasnt been around much :[


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Bob Evil hasnt been around much :[


Yeah...now that I think about it...haven't seen him in a while...


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I saw Bob Evil around today?  I certainly have seen him in the last week.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone seen Gaisuto lately?  I know he's on and off, but I haven't seen him on for a while.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Anyone seen Gaisuto lately?  I know he's on and off, but I haven't seen him on for a while.


Gauisto posted the other day.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2008)

How come I miss all these posts?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, uh, Hiratai's back.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 20, 2008)

never mind...


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

Sits under a tree, waiting for our favorite sausage dog rider to come back.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 21, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Sits under a tree, waiting for our favorite sausage dog rider to come back.


He's the new you!


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

_Come back mthrnite!
We need you!_


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Bob Evil hasnt been around much :[


He told me that got this job working on something and that he won't be around, I fail to remember what it was though.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't remember their names, but there were a few really talented artists/photographers that used to take part in contests we used to have here.  Most of them have left a long time ago. Cruddybuddy probably knows who I'm talking about...he's been around forever...


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess it's safe to say that Urza is now a missing member...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't seen Eyedunno in awhile. I miss him, he was a good dude.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Come back Urza.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 16, 2008)

Once again, I don't really see chuckstudios on anymore.  Or it could be that I just miss him posting, although I do see him on IRC a little.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's safe to add Bone Monkey now. Banned.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2008)

You never know, he may come back.  Hiratai did.


----------



## Hiratai (Aug 3, 2008)

Did I, now?


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Haven't seen Urza for a while
And that Bob Evil too, well I can only remember them
And you'll soon add Gaydrian to the list, he ain't coming back, he gave his account to Hadrian


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

Some of you guys really need to do a quick search from the members list before posting here.

Urza's absense was temporary at best, he's made about half a dozen posts today alone.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 30, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Haven't seen Urza for a while
> And that Bob Evil too, well I can only remember them
> And you'll soon add Gaydrian to the list, he ain't coming back, he gave his account to Hadrian




Urza is around again.

But I will add that I haven't seen Bob Evil for quite some time now.

Edit: Did some sleuthing and discovered the Bob's last topic posted was on May 14th, 2008 and his last post was on June 10th, 2008.  I wish he'd come back


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Never been in that sub-forum before, sorry.
And I swear there's this guy, unfortunately, I can't remember anything about him let alone his name....


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

JacobReaper / jacob33301 just recently came back


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 11, 2008)

lagman, buddy come back


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 12, 2008)

BoneMonkey (killed in action) is missing


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

WHERE IS DESTRUCTOBOT!!!?!?!?!?!?

Seriously, he borrowed my bike like a month ago and said he would bring it back. I wouldn't normally care but I'm starting dog grooming school in a week and I kind of need a way to get there.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Some of you guys really need to do a quick search from the members list before posting here.
> 
> Urza's absense was temporary at best, he's made about half a dozen posts today alone.




nvm


----------



## playallday (Sep 27, 2008)

Dj-Biscuit said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey (killed in action) is missing


Are they going to unbanned him?


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2008)

he won't be, stop asking


----------



## playallday (Sep 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> he won't be, stop asking


Haha, oh well, I tried.


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2008)

his warning level broke the 100% limit


----------



## playallday (Sep 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> his warning level broke the 100% limit


So can't you put it back to like 90%?  I thought you did that a lot of members...


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 1, 2008)

Not everyone. He flamed people for no reason sometimes.


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
No.

And no.

Bonemonkey well deserved that ban. Sure, he was funny sometimes, but others he was just plain nasty & annoying.
The forum is better without him.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> WHERE IS DESTRUCTOBOT!!!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously, he borrowed my bike like a month ago and said he would bring it back. I wouldn't normally care but I'm starting dog grooming school in a week and I kind of need a way to get there.




we miss you.


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your point... I have one thing to ask: was it the little things that added up or did he do it in one blow?


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did stuff that was bad, and got his warning too high eventually leading to the banhammer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he did it for a long time/constantly....


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 8, 2008)

Urza's missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss him alot


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm
i mustve missed something
when did The Worst get banned?
and why?


----------



## dice (Dec 19, 2008)

same as bonemonkey


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2008)

Wait the worst is banned? Was wondering why he wasnt about these days!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

Lagman, its been so long without you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Wait the worst is banned? Was wondering why he wasnt about these days!


Guys, The Worst was a big big problem (and still is at some points). Multiple accounts with posting illegal files, flaming and trolling..That is just few thing from a long list f things he's been doing!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 29, 2009)

lagman


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm back!!!
What'd I miss???


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2009)

UnFallen said:
			
		

> I'm back!!!
> What'd I miss???


_Joined: 4-July 09_
Unless you have an alt that we don't know about...


----------



## dice (Jul 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> lagman



He's been spotted recently apparently, but I cannot ID my source.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 24, 2009)

whats wrong with KiVan?
he was last seen last year :'(


----------



## dice (Jul 24, 2009)

Nothing's wrong, he just doesn't have much time to visit the site (hence him stepping down as admin).


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

it seems baffle-boy hasnt posted for about a year... (its because he isnt a mod yet *wink* (jk))


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> it seems baffle-boy hasnt posted for about a year... (its because he isnt a mod yet *wink* (jk))


I don't understand..


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 18, 2009)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> Where is Toni?


He was here at 4 PM...


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 18, 2009)

lagman...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> UnFallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you even know about lagman? You joined 3 days ago...


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 18, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hitsuagaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lurkers


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 27, 2009)

Mewgia

Him and I used to chat about Metal all the time.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't seen PettingZoo around for a while...


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I haven't seen PettingZoo around for a while...



That too and also:

PizzaPasta
WildWon


----------



## dice (Sep 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wildwon's occupied by IRL stuff (nothing serious but the kind of things that would take up the majority of his "free" time). He leaves messages for staff every once in a while.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 3, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Mewgia
> 
> Him and I used to chat about Metal all the time.



haha thanks for remembering me, didn't think I was that significant :ooo


But I come on every once in a while, when I remember to. I just don't have much to say here anymore


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

Nobody missed me while I was gone


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Nobody missed me while I was gone


Who are you?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you wouldn't know, when you joined I was gone already, I only came back in September-ish..? I don't know.. it was when I PMed Ace..


----------



## Davess (Dec 15, 2009)

itech


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

This guy

He hasn't been on for hours...




Spoiler











When was War last on? Can't be bothered to look.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This guy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This guy


----------



## Myke (Dec 15, 2009)

been disappearing and coming back since 2002


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2009)

Myke said:
			
		

> been disappearing and coming back since 2002


It's good, as long as you come back every time


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand by another post I made when I say you can't escape the 'temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WildWon's another one. He's the only blue class Moderator here, and I saw a post by him which made me remember he was away.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

Come back you turd!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come back you turd!


I knew that this was about Toni before I opened this thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, his was one of the last posts in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockstar's among the list of the fallen, as is ZeVerstava (not that he deserves mention here, no-one liked him anyway).


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rockstar's among the list of the fallen, as is ZeVerstava (not that he deserves mention here, no-one liked him anyway).


Of course

They're both banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not feeling sorry for ZeVerstava though


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither am I. Shame Rockstar had to be banned though.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

You can catch Rocky on IRC and his MSN is on his profile (if its his real MSN)


----------



## Cyan (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm missing Tamyu, and was worried for his child without any news for so long, but I'm happy now I know he is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and our Miss Tetris world champion Hello kitty, not posting anymore but still connected often (that makes her not missing ?)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

freestyle_monsta hasgonetooit'llbeashamebutatleastwecanstillusethespacebar.


----------



## Gore (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm missing PizzaPasta these days...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Szyslak  always had good posts, not posted since June.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 7, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Szyslak  always had good posts, not posted since June.








 He posted in January, you were viewing his *topics*.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Well ain't I a dick huh?  Well I don't see him as often as I like.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rockstar's among the list of the fallen.


Rockstar's now unmissing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



1,100th post


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys remember that hot aussie teacher? * Lian_* I think


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

toni plutonij


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> toni plutonij


The guy is taking a break from the forum, his girlfriend has health issues.  She will get better but Toni spends most of his free time with her.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 8, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Szyslak  always had good posts, not posted since June.


Cheers Hadrian.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have as much time as I'd like to spend here right now, but I still love this place.  I had to take a second job to support the family for a while, but things will ease up someday.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Dr.Killa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that explains where is toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



come back toni :!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone say anything about FiRsT-aNd-LaSt?


----------



## playallday (Feb 13, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Dr.Killa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor guy, never heard about that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Turtle *- He hasn't posted in a while. Busy, I guess.

*Hatsu* - Yes, I know he's banned. *sniff* Unban him, nao!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> *Turtle *- He hasn't posted in a while. Busy, I guess.


last post on 7 feb 2010
not that long ago if you ask me...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Anyone say anything about FiRsT-aNd-LaSt?


Never heard of him, tbh.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Atomic Revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you it would be what? 479 posts?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> For you it would be what? 479 posts?


Don't exaggerate

I can only make 478 posts in that time, max.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys, seriously, the EoF is that way, not here. Maybe go to /b/, but don't start posting shit in the good boards.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guys, seriously, the EoF is that way, not here. Maybe go to /b/, but don't start posting shit in the good boards.


Sorry Nadrian, but I can't help it to laugh with protokun commenting on my useless postcount

Back on topic now then:
I kinda miss Toni and Old8oy


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 15, 2010)

What happened to chuckstudios and TeenDev?


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> What happened to chuckstudios and TeenDev?


chuck said he got a life ;-;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TeenDev is still around, just not that active anymore.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 28, 2010)

where's JPH?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> where's JPH?


Banned.

I wonder where Urza went. And KiVan.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Arkansaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urza's been around; it's been a little while since I've seen any of his posts though. Wouldn't mind knowing where KiVan is.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guys, seriously, the EoF is that way, not here. Maybe go to /b/, but don't start posting shit in the good boards.
> 
> chill the fuck out
> 
> ...



What was he banned for? I haven't been able to figure this out


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 4, 2010)

ohai mewgia

JPH got banned for using people, getting caught, then making a scene. More or less.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2010)

sup twiffles

Hmm that doesn't give me much information, I need the juicy gossip details


----------



## updowners (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> I don't remember too well but he may have changed the front page a couple times. (There was goatse on the front page once, not sure if it was JPH though).



hahaha that's pretty epic, regardless of who did it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Read this.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Urza came back for awhile, but seems to be gone again...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 16, 2010)

science
moozxy
xcalibur
tshu
TPi
dirtie
Shinji
The Teej
Samutz
Sinkhead
deufeufeu
shadowboy
Jax
Heran Bago
Mewgia
amptor
Salamantis
Destructobot
Spikey
lagman
chuckstudios
hankchill
pkprostudio
Awdofgum
CockroachMan
PettingZoo
PizzaPasta

I know most of the occasionally still lurk here on the 'temp... I just miss them not posting as frequentely as back then. And most of them are really gone since quite a while


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure PettingZoo will start posting more again during the summer, he probably doesn't visit a lot anymore because of school, etc.

EDIT: where the hell is Narin, actually?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for missing me raulpica!
Congrats on becoming mod.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Thanks for missing me raulpica!
> Congrats on becoming mod.


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see you back, too!

Sorry of being a bit late on replying


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian
TrolleyDave
Vulpes Abnocto

There not gone, but some of my memories of them are gone...


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

So, you're going to complain that this place has gotten more serious and strict lately? Tsk. Look at yourself for a change, seems like all you do is flame the shit out of everyone that dares to cross the path you tread.

Just like you did now, really. I feel your anger, and it has no reason to be there at all.

Also, admins, CHANGE MY NAME


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian
> TrolleyDave
> Vulpes Abnocto
> 
> There not gone, but some of my memories of them are gone...


They've not changed one bit, you just never knew them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Instantly, I thought 'Narin'.


----------



## Lily (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Also, admins, CHANGE MY NAME



Assuming that you want to go back to your old name, done.

--

A lot of the people listed as 'missing' in this thread are fairly regular chatters on IRC by the way. A lot of people choose to stay away from the forum due to the sheer amount of (insert your word/phrase here _______). Also, a lot of members never moved up to DS/Wii, and therefore have no interest in the majority of the forum happenings anymore. There are a lot of reasons people stay away from the forum, but it's not the only method tempers are using to communicate.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 31, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> science
> moozxy
> xcalibur
> tshu
> ...



Damn I remember most of them. yes, they are quite missed.

And i feel old here in gbatemp.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Assuming that you want to go back to your old name, done.


I sincerely thank you.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hatus. He may get banned over and over again, but he has made a new account in quite some time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: I forgot to add that The Pink Gato (i-C-e) has been gone for quite some time now as well.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> *So, you're going to complain that this place has gotten more serious and strict lately?* Tsk. Look at yourself for a change, seems like all you do is flame the shit out of everyone that dares to cross the path you tread.
> 
> Just like you did now, really. I feel your anger, and it has no reason to be there at all.
> ...When did I ever say that?
> ...


And you never knew me.


----------



## science (Sep 4, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> science
> moozxy
> xcalibur
> tshu
> ...



Bad ass, I was the first on that list!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 4, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ...When did I ever say that?
> And the only time Ive been nasty latest posts. was to the Catboy, The USN Template thread Here and Here
> 
> 
> And you never knew me.



Is any of this even a big deal in this thread?

Make a blog, this thread isn't about who despises who.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Is any of this even a big deal in this thread?


If it isn't much of a big deal for you then why are you replying?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 4, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To try and stop the nonsense that keeps spewing.


----------



## Gore (Sep 4, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Instantly, I thought 'Narin'.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 4, 2010)

HMM STOP THIS BULL yea oldbies yea im cool






Also whatever happenned to DatAS0N? He was really intelligent.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 4, 2010)

I miss that guy who wanted to be the guy


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2010)

I miss talking to Wildenim about bed spreads and curtains.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

Whatever happened to Chairman Mao?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian
> TrolleyDave
> _Vulpes Abnocto_
> 
> There not gone, but some of my memories of them are gone...



I really don't know what you mean by this, but if you ever care to talk about it, I'm only a PM away. 
Have to admit I'm rather curious.


----------



## monkat (Sep 4, 2010)

What happened to that Monkat guy? He was pretty cool...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 4, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> What happened to that Monkat guy? He was pretty cool...




Found you!
Oh wait... you're lowercase monkat, damn...


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is any of this even a big deal in this thread?

Make a blog, this thread isn't about who falafel who.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm falafel





Also, I joined in '03 but my account was banned so I created this dupe one centered around fictional character GP. Do I have street cred now?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 4, 2010)

Exangel. Haven't seen her posting lately


----------



## exangel (Sep 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Exangel. Haven't seen her posting lately







thanks for remembering me 
I still play my DSi XL and stuff, been addicted to the 200-point puzzle game "primrose" by Sabarasa.  But I've also gone back to mmos.  Feel free to PM me.  I do still check here for updates to NDS related stuff and backup-related stuff across most consoles, but I just haven't had time or desire to browse or be helpful.  lots of real life stuff recently too.  your post is good timing though, and coincidence that I saw it so quickly.  i was looking at the main page and saw you'd posted in the "Missing members" thread.  
much love my little Filipina sister


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 4, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was curious about what Viddy meant myself when I first saw this post.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 4, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shucks! I thought you already left


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 4, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That still does not change anything to the fact that you never knew any of us.

Just stop the constant whining already, or GTFO.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I am curious as well, since he was cool to me up till recently.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> That still does not change anything to the fact that you never knew any of us.
> Just stop the constant whining already, or GTFO.


Look, I have an opinion, If you don't like it then thats too bad.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2010)

Opinions are just fine,
but it'd be nice if you'd talk to us about what is bothering you so that we can either stop wondering, or find a way to reconcile the problem. 



Now can we please return to the topic?








 I miss Narin toooooooo!


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Make a blog, this thread isn't about who falafel who.



What does that even *mean*?!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 5, 2010)

I miss Dark^$^$&90343^^^Knight, however it's typed.

I joined the forum just to argue with him in a thread...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone who where Jakob95 is?? (not sure if that's the real username)
He's the New Yorker who advertises a flashcart site


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Does anyone who where Jakob95 is?? (not sure if that's the real username)
> He's the New Yorker who advertises a flashcart site



He's not missing, he was just recently in the shoutbox.

Elixirdream is missing and even though I know why, I miss him


----------



## iFish (Sep 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people know why.

I know why.

I miss Ugh.... Omgpwn666


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 5, 2010)

Ohh.. He's just lurking maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, Elix hasn't been posting lately... How about xdvy, not sure of the spelling(one who has a female lying dying down as a sig before)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Ohh.. He's just lurking maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Er... who?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 5, 2010)

Jakob95 is on DSDatabase :/ Join us there!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Ohh.. He's just lurking maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xcjdy or whatever?

I think banned.  Too many tits and not enough actually on-topic discussions.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought he changed his username or what


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I thought so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes his username changes frequently
Last time I saw him it was "CAS783475690834769834760306" or something like that

EDIT: LOL GRAMMATICAL ERROR. LOL REDUNDANT


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 5, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that guy.
I think he left for good.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2010)

I liked him, up until the point where he thought he was right where he wasn't (Guild's iPod Touch review).

I even sent him a 'No hard feeling, mkay?' PM, but he never responded.

Heck, he even removed me from Facebook. Geeze.

Anyway, back ontopic: there's really nothing to say so you can all stop posting.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2010)

When I think about it...
I really miss Tony....

;_;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked him. A lot.
I can't find him anywhere, though. Not in the members list as xcdjy or CA519705950. It's like he disappeared off GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Edit:* He's dead or something. I tried going to his profile page via a cached thread on Google and it lead me directly to the homepage. And all his threads are deleted. :[


----------



## prowler (Sep 16, 2010)

He had a grudge against the mods for some unknown reason (well, I didn't know).
Welp, I'm glad he is gone. He didn't really do anything for the forum anyway, just a ton of shit posting in the EoF.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 16, 2010)

I miss Plutonij and Overlord Nadrian...


Why must you guys leave?!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

To the mightiness of DS-Scene.

edit:Check recent posts, and it's like "Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian'


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 16, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian...
> 
> Why must you guys leave?!



Why? because he wanted staff status. He seemed to think he would get VIP status on DS-Scene. I believe he's been mouthing off about the GBAtemp staff over there, calling Costello a Twat. If I were Costello, i'd ban him for that.

Most of those who are leaving, seem to be those who spent most of their time in EOF...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One could only wish they could ban someone for that, but that's not GBAtemp, so he has no control over what someone says, *but* if he did have any chance of moving up in ranks it would more than likely effect the outcome to that.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Most of those who are leaving, seem to be those who spent most of their time in EOF...



What's the meaning of 'EOF' ?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> To the mightiness of DS-Scene.
> 
> edit:Check recent posts, and it's like "Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian, Overlord Nadrian'


Just like the way it is. Spammer.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Most of those who are leaving, seem to be those who spent most of their time in EOF...


Yup.
So... I think mucus will be the next to go, either willingly or via ban.


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss you, Rydian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I wouldn't mind Mucus leaving. He's annoying, even for the eof.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucus is a good guy really, and he is nowhere near getting banned by the way. He just needs to give the eof spamming a rest, don't take it too seriously though.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 17, 2010)

I never see him anywhere else doing anything else...

But then again at least he's not a drama queen and fucking up blogs.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 17, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Bad ass, I was the first on that list!


Get your buttocks back here, you and moozxy! NAOW


----------



## Advi (Sep 17, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather like mucus, he lightens the place up, especially on IRC.


----------



## mucus (Sep 17, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that depends really, could mean end of file
but edge of the forum is what it is referring to around here.

sorry kids if my rants and raves have offended, i'll try not to get on your nerves as much


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't worry about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i/we still like you


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 17, 2010)

Man...
I miss Banger. Seriously, he was like the flavor of the IRC.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 17, 2010)

tksaturn has been inactive, or maybe lurking?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2010)

I miss you tk_saturn, even if I'd always misunderstand your tone and get defensive. >>;


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 17, 2010)

what ever happened to PanzerTacticer or something like that.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh, Argentum Vir, you will be missed. I heard you will be [almost] absent. Hell, if you aren't careful, you'll miss the Tempmas this year.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to Necrobump this, but I think Toni should be added into the missing people.

I haven't seen him on in like forever.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 26, 2011)

OP sucks at updating the list, not worth it


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2011)

He comes on all the time, he was even on today.

However he doesn't post a lot anymore when he does come on.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> He comes on all the time, he was even on today.
> 
> However he doesn't post a lot anymore when he does come on.


Ah, never knew he just came online.

Though I still miss him though.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 26, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> science
> moozxy
> xcalibur
> tshu
> ...


I'm hereby adding to that list (I still miss all of you guys. Get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

mthrnite
Goli (left for good?) *just doesn't post anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Raika (^ same)
Ferrariman
Szyslak
B-Blue
Orc
xJonny
WildWon
Law

And a few others I might've forgot about (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kevan (Aug 26, 2011)

Monkat of course


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Monkat of course


He's banned.


----------



## kevan (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats why he is missing


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevan is missing


----------



## kevan (Aug 26, 2011)

I am?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 26, 2011)

You are!!!
Now get back to my basement where you belong.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goli still comes on, he just doesn't post or shout. Amptor has been on lately too.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So has Jax (And he still post too, just not as much)


----------



## raulpica (Aug 26, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, I've seen amptor in the staff section a while ago. Didn't notice I still had him on my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, good news


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Snailface (Aug 26, 2011)

Etalon, the AK2 fanboy--got into it with Rydian and AW and haven't seen him since. (I always remember this guy because of his strange avatar)

Royal Card Man -- hopefully he's busy coding his Wii gamemaker and staying away from political/religious threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah, Gameboy13-- hope he's still alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




twiztidsinz-- he didn't like me but I have no hard feelings about him.


----------



## .Chris (Aug 26, 2011)

Cloak519
alidsl







Spoiler



Unknown Member


----------



## Zorua (Aug 26, 2011)

Twiztidsinz isn't missing. Looks like he has just stopped posting. The last time he came online was yesterday.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Steverty...unless he was banned.  Oh, how I miss his hentai.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Steverty...unless he was banned.  Oh, how I miss his hentai.


He was banned lol.

EDIT: Is Yaymii missing, or am I just not seeing him around?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I first joined (back in January), he was one of the people I could identify most easily, what with his mangled English.  I'm really still a newb, I only joined this year


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

He just posted a day ago.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Edit: nvm

Yeah, Yaymii still posts, just not as often.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=306...p;#entry3852251


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, perhaps I just didn't notice because I hadn't seen his current avatar before.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made a whole thread about it


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. I'm really out of the loop then.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyup.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=304...p;#entry3824801


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2011)

A couple of the members listed "don't exist".


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

TrolleyDave is also missing...I loved that old chap.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2011)

He was here a week or two ago, and his last thread was about a computer problem. Maybe it broke?


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> He was here a week or two ago, and his last thread was about a computer problem. Maybe it broke?


That's what I'm thinking.

Get a new computer mate....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 26, 2011)

-_-

phoenixgoddess27

The Pi


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> -_-
> 
> phoenixgoddess27
> 
> The Pi



Pi sometimes lurks/shouts in the Shoutbox sometimes.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

nobody missed me?


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> nobody missed me?


I remember you, nice seeing you back.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27


She's mad at me and I can't even pm her to apologize


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost positive that she's mad at everyone.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

haha thanks kirby boy,now that i think of it,i haven't seen Monkat,what about him?


----------



## Zorua (Aug 26, 2011)

He has been banned........
Btw, Sop and Sausage Head have been banned too.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

wow,mods are too rough i guess :/
just look at me,i have a 40% warning still,and i've had more than 3 months of inactivity,like come on!
anyway...haven't seen trolley dave either

[offtopic] add me to xbox live,mi GT is soilxkirax!


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> wow,mods are too rough i guess :/
> just look at me,i have a 40% warning still,and i've had more than 3 months of inactivity,like come on!
> anyway...haven't seen trolley dave either
> 
> [offtopic] add me to xbox live,mi GT is soilxkirax!





Spoiler



Sop was banned for posting a video of a* live *dog being put on fire.

Monkat was banned for posting disgusting porn.

Sausage Head I have no idea.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> wow,mods are too rough i guess :/
> just look at me,i have a 40% warning still,and i've had more than 3 months of inactivity,like come on!
> anyway...haven't seen trolley dave either
> 
> [offtopic] add me to xbox live,mi GT is soilxkirax!



You deserved all of your warns firstly.

Secondly we don't remove peoples warns when they are inactive. We remove peoples warns when they *are* active and have proven they have learnt from their mistakes.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

haha oh yeah...i forgot to mention i make them piss off a lot,even when i haven't been a bad boy for long time now


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahh... I remember Monkat. Quite the troll, but not always bad. But I DO remember a really bad troll I haven't seen around in awhile... but I can't remember his name. I do remember his/her avatar was first a troll doll and then he/she changed it to some CSI girl. IDK...


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

i remember Juanmatron,haven't seen him too


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> i remember Juanmatron,haven't seen him too


He's around.

Just doesn't post much. (In fact his last post was 9 days ago)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Uncle FEFL


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

i haven't seen machommu,he such a cool guy


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 26, 2011)

Sop was banned for that vid? Isn't that too harsh?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyrmon,long time no see
i tell you,mods are tough :/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Sop was banned for that vid? Isn't that too harsh?



If you recall the video, then you remember that the name of the thread was "HOTDOG NEEDS HELP"
It really seemed like he was making fun of the puppy.
But after looking back at the incident I'm not certain that was his motivation. 

*shudders remembering the audio*


----------



## Zorua (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL


Last seen - 23rd August.


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> Pyrmon,long time no see
> i tell you,mods are tough :/
> Yeah, I haven't been very active lately. I've been playing World of Warcraft non-stop. Helps me forget about my cat.
> I guess they are quite though. But I won't get banned anytime soon because I use common sense, so I'm good.
> ...


I don't think I wanted to make fun of the dog. He really didn't seem like that kind of person. I think he was just immature with the title(he's 11, right?) and probably lacked judgment.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Sop was banned for that vid? Isn't that too harsh?



Its a graphic video of a dog being covered in lighter fluid and being set on fire while its still alive.

So no, it wasn't harsh.

This isn't a banned members discussion thread, its a missing members one. So get back on topic.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He still barely ever posts.


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 26, 2011)

It's been a while I saw Eighteen and 431Unknown.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Aug 26, 2011)

and since i saw p1ng


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> and since i saw p1ng


Check the EoF, you'll find him there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4th September 2009?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's when I made my account, but I didn't really join until December/January of last/this year (respectively).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a difference between joining and actually being active.


----------



## iFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> It's been a while I saw Eighteen and 431Unknown.


431Unknown is still around.

He sent me a PM yesterday on the forums. So he's just lurking.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> There's a difference between joining and actually being active.


Yes there is, and there's a difference between Cod and Salmon, too.  (that fills my "dick" statement quota for the month)

I said I didn't _really_ join until December/January.

Oh Proto.


----------



## penly (Aug 27, 2011)

Ace Gunman's back


----------



## Samutz (Sep 27, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Samutz


I just went to the store.
For cigarettes.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 28, 2011)

Samutz said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd, you're back! Please, don't leave again, the children want their father to be home


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going to seriously miss A Gay Little Cat Boy.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait, he left?!?!?!?! WHEN!!!!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 28, 2011)

What?  When the hell did Cat Boy leave?!


----------



## haflore (Sep 28, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Wait, he left?!?!?!?! WHEN!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE(plasma dragon007 @ Sep 27 2011, 11:04 PM) What?  When the hell did Cat Boy leave?!


These. Why didn't I know about this earlier?!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

Catboy wasn't too happy the other day when his answer to the Kirby AP problem ("go buy the game") was shot down as being off-topic in an AP hacking thread.

He's been one of my most dear friends around here for a long time, 
but I remain firm on that decision.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm going to seriously miss A Gay Little Cat Boy.


What the fuck!?!?


Who authorized this motion!?!?



I thought the catboy was just gonna be out for a few days because he had to move or something (iirc he made a blog about it).



When will this war end!!!!!

Our comrades are going down, slowly, but surely this isn't the end......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



i need to get stronger......to protect my friends!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

SinHarvest: You're correct. He did move, and he's without internet for a while. So perhaps he'll return when he can. I'm going by the last words he said to me. 

And if I could ban people from leaving, that would be a long fucking list.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't quote anime...


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to establish a list of members who used to be active on the forums but that are now gone (for a reason or another).

The people that come to my mind immediatly are:
- the 3 admins Kivan, Omero and Alexander
- tshu (possibly back now?)
- Hunter (technician) who used to be a good friend of mine and now has totally disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 he's back! alleluiah!
- Tempest Stormwind former member of the supervisors team
- Ace Gunman, former moderator he's back!


who else can you think of?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Monkat.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 28, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> I think Monkat.


He got banned, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Catboy wasn't too happy the other day when his answer to the Kirby AP problem ("go buy the game") was shot down as being off-topic in an AP hacking thread.
> 
> He's been one of my most dear friends around here for a long time,
> but I remain firm on that decision.


Not to sound rude here, but he is seriously leaving just because of that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

It's probably not only that. I'm simply relaying what I was told.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 29, 2011)

ugh, i obviously missed a juicy conversation


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 29, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> ugh, i obviously missed a juicy conversation



You and I both.

Also I'm not missing just been doing more of other things.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 29, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't really much.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2011)

If you feel you missed something, go to the first trashed post and PM that person.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been gone for awhile but seemed like no one missed me :/


----------

